# Gonna report a poacher



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Sunday while fishing the Lorain area there was an individual, all alone in his boat trolling five, yes, five lines. I gave a lot of thought about this person and the fact that he was in the wrong and i'm sure he knew it based on the way his boat was outfitted and the methods he was enploying. 
I spoke with a Game Warden today and he said to use the directory in the 2004/2005 fishing regulations and contact the area Officer. He also said the officer may not be able to respond at that particular time so it would be best to supply a description of the boat, the registration numbers, the violation being observed as well as thye time, date and description of the individual. He assured me that the report would be followed up.
The individual I observed was operating a cream colored, green trimmed 
cuddy cabin I/O powered boat and had launched out of Hotwaters. I didn't get the numbers but will be watching for you in the future and make sure to report him, in detail should I see him fishing illegally again. I hope he visits this site and reads this post.

I'll also post this in General Discussion.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't frequent that area, but if I see this I will report it as well!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was out with Ron when we saw this guy. There was also another boat with 2 people in it trolling 5 lines. I wonder what the penalty is for this?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I always thought you were allowed to run a few test lines.
Thats the trouble with this world.Too many snitches and people worrying obout what other people do.Judge not lest ye be judged Mr. Shortsnitch.


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2004)

donkey said:


> Judge not lest ye be judged ...


Hopefully after they are caught the Judge doing the judging will hand out the maximum punishment. If you see poaching and don't report it then you are no better and just as guilty as the lawbreaker.

Thanks for keeping an eye out Shortdrift.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

donkey.......i get the joke "as*" what a waste of time hahahahaha


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Lake Eries Central Basin is one of the few unspoiled places in the State of Ohio.
I go there for peace and solitude.So when you see my boat 10 miles offshore please keep away from me with your petty peeves and prying eyes.
If I wanted to keep company with you I would fish in a pack like you and glass every boat to see what they are catching.
Did you ever wonder where all those boats come from when you start catching fish.
Judge not lest ye be judged!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

First off the guy was trolling in a pack of boats. If your going to run 5 lines by yourself then go away from everybody and do it. And I guess since we arent supposed to watch others, if we see someone rob a store or commit some other crime we should just let it go because it's not our business. And looking at your post number, if youre going to register on here just to start trouble then leave. This site has no need for individuals like yourself.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Donkey,

Laws are made for a reason "jack-a_ _!!!" What is wrong with you? Negative report??? 

If you saw a law being broke. You would be a watcher?? 
Do you have family? If so and someone was attacking them and folks just watched and did nothing, how would you feel? I know this is extreme,but a law is a law,it was put in to place for a reason. 

If you don't care for the law,contact your local lawmakers.Don't attack the fellas on here,just not right!

Many have died for this country including a fella from Elyria who is being buried tommorrow(his sister and brother-n-law played a major role at one time in my life) so we can live in the organized(somewhat) , free society we do. 
Your thoughts and verbage is your right,but do you and did you have to be so volatile in your post?

This site should not tolerate attacks!!!!!!! 

Regards,
Bait Dave


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ooooookay,i don't break limit or # of line laws,so call it casting a stone,snitching or what ever you want but those who are breaking the laws and get reported don't have ANYONE to blame but themselves.and personally i admire anyone who takes the time to report them.shows they care about the resources we're gonna have in the future.
this sure would be a great world if we didn't have to have laws,police and game wardens but as long as there's people who think they're above abiding by the same laws that most of the rest of society does,their jobs are pretty safe aren't they?
that's pretty plain on how i feel about it.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I think you are right Ron and they should be reported that what the laws are there for a reason to protect our fisheries for all people and generations. Donkey you need to tone down so this thread doesn't get locked and Ron can discuss this issue with people. The Truth is everyone on this site is going to side with Ron anyway because we are all here because we love fishing and the friendship and follow the rules. No one on this site i fill would ever break the laws just to catch a fish so your remarks are pointless in the views of the members and the way this site represents fishing and its goals to its members. A true sportsman would never break the laws to get a fish, deer or any species.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Fish4Fun said:


> I think you are right Ron and they should be reported that what the laws are there for a reason to protect our fisheries for all people and generations. Donkey you need to tone down so this thread doesn't get locked and Ron can discuss this issue with people. The Truth is everyone on this site is going to side with Ron anyway because we are all here because we love fishing and the friendship and follow the rules. No one on this site i fill would ever break the laws just to catch a fish so your remarks are pointless in the views of the members and the way this site represents fishing and its goals to its members. A true sportsman would never break the laws to get a fish, deer or any species.



Exactly thats the difference between SPORTSMAN and POACHERS


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I think we all know who runs too many lines in the solitude of Lake Erie.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

allright guys i just could not hold back.I dont like poaching either but some of the remarks from people other than donkey were alot more volatile than donkeys,but lookin at his profile he might be that guy shortdrift saw out there.Now i allready said i agree with short,but i dont agree with how quick you guys condem others without proper evidence,you said it yourself cream colored,green trimmed cuddycabin,do you know if anyone was in that cabin? If you did you were to close to that guy! I take my wife some times and if you were peering at me like that there would be a problem,i dont carry ops. or anything like that when i am fishin and never fish the packs,and dont care who is catchin what while were out there.Once we hit the water we do our thing! I feel for this guy who ever he is because you guys are so quick to gang up on,and lych whoever is in the senior members way,without proper knowledge.You cant go by what other people say all the time.I had a similar situation a while back here and when i fought back i was told to leave by the charter members  this thread makes me very said how angry you guys get at people who dont have time to fish like the senior and charter members,just because these guys started this wonderfull site in which i thank them for.i love this site but if one of them tells me the sky is red i still need to see it for my self.Donkey said he didnt like people envading on his privacy,not that he agreed in poachin,and you guys went on the attack.SORRY IF I AFFEND ANYONE


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets not let this thread get out of line keep it cool. If you disagree with what was going on fine, if you agree fine. Don't start arguing about the law. Keep it nice.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ivan said:


> If you see poaching and don't report it then you are no better and just as guilty as the lawbreaker.QUOTE]
> 
> I would not turn him in. Im not going to go out of my way to turn in anyone. There are officers for a reason, if he catches them great. I well not tell on anyone because the only thing worse than being caught doing somthing wrong is getting blamed for doing somthing you did not do.
> 
> ...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry Dale hope that was not out of line, didnt see you post


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I think we all need to get out and fish tempers are starting to flare on here and its not even close to the long winter stretch yet. fish fish fish.


----------



## grandmufti (May 24, 2004)

I'll take that bait.Several years ago the ODNR guys stopped me for running 4 rods in my boat.As they were reading me the riot act, my daughter crawled out from under her pile of towels which she was using to shield herself from midges.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a good idea that this guy was by himself because he was sitting in his truck in the parking lot. And still five lines is too many for two people.


----------



## pik-n-fin (May 20, 2004)

with all due respect, while i completely understand the feeling to want to make sure everyone respects the regulations, somebody isn't a poacher until he's got a bag over his limit or he's fishing on someone elses property. i use a depth/temperature gauge that has to go down just like a bait (on a rod), and i'd hate it if somebody reported me for that. in other words, it might seem like i'm running one too many lines, but there's no hook on the extra rod so in fact, it's within the regulations. the other thing that i haven't seen mentioned yet is that there are a lot of charters that run more lines than the regulations permit. personally, i think the important thing is the bag limit. if i see a guy run thirty lines, but doesn't take more than his limit of fish, i'm not going to turn him in. on the other hand, if i see a guy with too many fish, i'll go medieval.

pik-n-fin


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point Pik
I dought if any game officer would have a problem if you had a temp. guage in the water on a pole. I guess we'd have to be there top see what went on. As for charters having to many lines? I have never seen that but I'm sure it has happened. The laws are clearly stated in the rules you get when you buy your fishing licences. I just don't understand why anyone would push their luck. If it says use only two poles then use only two poles. If anyone exceedes this limit They have no one to blame if they get caught but themselves.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rusty,
2 Lines, not three. Bluegills are gamefish as any other, and have more than one use. I really get confused by the C & R guys cuttin' gamefish for bait. Not mad, just confused. What is bait to you, is fine cuisine to me. I just prepared some of my Kentucky Lake bluegill catch two days ago. You should have heard the kids and in-laws exclaim. Some beer batter (Michelob lite is the best) fried in shortening and some fresh sweet corn and green beans. Different than the 20 lb cat wrestling that you are after, but I prefer it. To each his own, eh? The law tries to give us both a fair shake on them.
Defending poaching is as bad as doing it. The outdoor sports (foraging/gathering) require careful conservation. Ohio has tried, but hasn't been all that great at it. The numbers (limits) as they are just don't make sense with the average daily Ohioan experience. Minnesota, much better at it, but even they are probably being poached out of the extraordinary.
Just follow the law. It is there for very good reason. Ohio seems to be well equipped to keep the future solid if we just follow the rules. Don't decide for yourself. This thread says very plainly that most of us will help you decide by notifying the law upon an observed violation.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

i agree with alot of the people on this web site and this by far is my favorite web site of them all. and this instance is no different to me. The pochers and law breakers should not get a break, and with people looking at them once in a while besides the wardens, then just maybe they will think the next time they break the law. it is in place for a really good reason, but i also agree with another reply that was posted, everyone needs to cool just a little bit and go feeshin. later guys.....tony


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

So im guessing your one of the few people here that has never broke the law. If i drop a pole in the water for five seconds because i see a bluegill, and you want to call me a poacher go ahead, i couldnt care less. Thats like going 57mph in a 55mph zone, most officers will not to do anything, i know from experience. Iv had park officers tell me if i catch any crappie in my cast net (while throughing for shad) to throw them on the bank or take them home. My whole point of that is that we all break the law and we need to leave the regulating to the ones getting paid to do it.

As for using bluegill for bait, they law says i can use a bluegill, bass, catfish, crappie, anything else that is not protected.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

You would prefer to leave the observing and reporting violations of law to the officers themselves because you advocate breaking the law. Gives you a chance to get away with it. What I am saying, and I think most in this forum are saying, is that if I see it, I will collect all available information on you and report the data to the ones who can punish you for it. Plan for the worst.
That's the releative priority of poaching to me. That's the value of my outdoor wildlife and nature experience.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

in ohio we can use only two rods at a given time.

but how come i can use three hooks on each of those rods?

so if i choose to use two rods times six hooks
or three rods times one hook on each.

i dont care how many rods someone uses as i often use three myself.call me what you will.on the ohio river the other day a guy rolls right up next to me and made the comment about what a jerk i was.i had six poles in the water and was fishing by myself,the comment was that it was people like me was the reason they couldnt catch fish.heck i wasnt even catching anything,so i had to laugh.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

calm it down guys. I sent a few PM's out. Heed my warnings. Most of the post are good, a few are not. You know who I'm talking about. I will close this if it continues. This is a good thread, let keep it that way.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

i dont care how many rods someone uses as i often use three myself.

says it all.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Let it be!We all have our opinions.I do not wish to win you over to my way of thinking.It is sad to see how quickly some members are to attack someone who is new to this site.
This is good as it reminds me why I don't fish the PACK.
Have a nice day and keep those binoculars ready.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see anyone picking on a new guy. Your comments have all been negitive. Others that have posted on here are just trying to point out that no matter how little you break the law you are still breaking the law. Why not try to post something positive and I'm sure you will see a whole different reply to your post. The PM I sent you I thought pretty well stated that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Donkey,

Welcome to the site.

Does it all really matter anyway?

We don't make the laws, we are asked to obey them, not forced to obey them.

If any of you elect to do something that is outside the law, that's your choice, I don't have a problem with that, it's your right.

In exactly the same way it is my right to choose to report a violation or not. I don't make the laws or enforce them, but make a personal choice to TRY and live by them. I have violated rules before some knowingly some unknowingly.

If I were ever turned in by anyone for a game or fish violation I sure wouldn't cry and whine about the guy that turned me in. I would only need to look in a mirror to see who is really responsible.

If you are big enough to make the choice be big enough to accept the results.

Kim


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

i guess that i am guilty right.

well i think all things are not as they seem sometimes

i think when --- king---or anyone assumes something about a situation--- well, we all know the saying about assuming.

you see king i said i was fishing the ohio river
1 i have ohio 
2 i have ky
3 i have indiana licenses

ky allows unlimited-indiana allows 3- ohio allows 2- rods
so what does--- says it all mean?
from my perspective the guy that came within 10-15ft of my anchored boat making uncalled remarks was the jerk.
i was perfectly legal and he was assuming!!

this is an example of why i dont care how many rods a person has and the number of hooks thing also.some laws make sense some are made for whatever reason.what if this guy had took my photo, posted it on a website,turned me in!!! 

i remember a long running post from the old site about 10hp lakes and the changing carbs on 9.9hp to make them a 15hp and the changing of the motor covers on the 15 to make them appear as 9.9hp.maybe i and others should have reported all this but it was just turned to the blind eye with information freely divulged.

rusty says
And no i have not always followed the laws exactly. There are some things i do not agree with and i will not pay attention too. 
how true for just about everyone of us.

i dont condone poaching --never have-- never will
i have no concern if a guy fishes one rod or five as long as he doesnt over bag.i know it sounds two sided but its not really.
one game warden cant do it all,and they do need our help but to bog down the system over how many rods one uses, sorta makes me think that jaywalking should be a life sentence
i respect shortdrifts thoughts on this as there is nothing wrong if he does or doesnt report this.

lundy sums it up exactly for me


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think the best way to react to that # poles on the Ohio river challenge is to be friendly and polite. The guy (jerk for being proactive about poaching?) is trying to protect your fun. Maybe he was rude to you and that is just plain wrong. It can be done without being rude.
"says it all" applies to your stated disrespect for the rules. It is not your right to ignore them. It is your right to fish according to the rules. Like Lundy says, just don't complain when you get caught or turned in for it.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally haven't ever reported anything to the proper law enforcement about such an issue or any other issue for that matter. I am too busy enjoying my time out on the water either by myself or with friends, and I don't feel it is my duty to do so. So as Ivan said, I am just as guilty as the person doing something wrong??? I think not. I guess if that were the case, I would need to report everything I seen that was wrong when someone broke the law, such as jetski's jumping my wake of which they are too close to my boat, boaters making wake in no wake zones, boaters too close to other boats while they are towing skiiers/tubers, or turning myself in due to I had 31 perch when I got home when I honestly thought I had 30, or when I take my ice shanty out to fish, I don't have my address on the shanty, of which is required. And any others I see, of which 90% of them don't as well.

I guess my big question is this. Shortdrift said he was going to report a poacher. So I did some research on what Poaching actually is.

-------------------------------------

What is poaching?
Poaching is the illegal killing or taking of any wildlife. Wildlife belongs to the people of the state or province. A person that takes wildlife illegally is steeling that animal from you. 


------------------------------------

My thought is that whomever this man/woman was that is being accused, they haven't yet been proven to be poaching, due to it is unknown of their harvest. I am not saying I am one for running more lines than allowed by law, but rather saying that if your going to come out and say your reporting a poacher, you better have your ducks in a row and backup your statement. Of coarse after reading Shortdrifts initial post, he didn't get the OH numbers from the vessle, of which makes this thread pretty ridiculous in my opinion. So the short of this is, the gentleman wasn't poaching, until proven by law to have done so, but rather appeared to have been running more lines than allowed. 

I got more on my mind about this, but I will stop now.

Good fishing to you all.

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe the guy who had the six rods out, also had two fishing buddies asleep in the hull of the boat? We used to troll Erie 14 hours a day at times, Taking naps while trolling 6 lines was not unusual.( was that wrong?)  

Question: Is one guy trolling six lines any different then a guy deer hunting with a AK-47, or AR-15, or an RPG. As long as he doesn't take over his limit???


My personal opinion is, I follow the rules (even if I don't agree with them) and because of that, It ticks me off to see someone doing otherwise. If it ticks me off enough,  Then I do whatever it takes to correct the situation.Yes... Even turning someone in.

I think Shortdrift should do what ever HE feels is right.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Lundy sums it up for me too, that is what i was trying to say the whole time. Sorry if i "Caused Trouble" trying to get it out. 

I also feel shortdrift should do what he feels is right. My words were not directed at him. He is doing nothing wrong. I was reacting to the whole thing about "the watch is as bad as the one doing it". Because we all do it, one way or another. I dont feel i should report someone when im not perfect.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Flash,

This discussion isn't really going to lead to any where constuctive, but think for the most part it's been a decent discussion. It interesting to see how others view the laws and how they do or don't obey them.

One comment on your statement about the guy running too many rods not being a poacher until proven to be one by the law. If this guy was indeed alone on the boat and was running in excess of two lines and caught even one fish then he was indeed a poacher for the illegal method used to take a fish. If he was trolling too many lines but failed to catch any fish then he is at a minimum guilty of intent to illegally take fish.

I know bunches of charter captains on lakee erie and none of them would ever run more lines than permitted by law. I also fish Erie 20- 30 times a year alone and have never used more than two lines. If I see an individual running more than 2 lines, especially 5 or 6 I would most likely report the violation. The primary intent for me to report it would not be because I believe for a fact that this guy will over harvest, rather that based upon such a blantant and open display of violation of the laws that this guy might indeed severely overharvest. It would not be a safe assumption that he selectively follows bag limits yet openly defies rod limitations.

When ice fishing, everytime that I or anyone else hangs a stinger hook on a jigging Rapala we are in violation of the maximim hook law. This law is broken by 100 guys every day during the ice fishing season at one lake that I fish but I would never even consider reporting that kind of violation. I now clip of the back hook on the rapalas to be legal.

To me it isn't so much the violation it's self as to what I believe the intent of the violation to be as my determination to report or not report.

Kim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on the number of negative response's and the comments contained therein leads me to wonder who  on this site operates a cream with green trim cuddy cabin I/O and doesn't fish close to other boats when trolling five lines.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Lundy, point well taken. I agree.

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> in ohio we can use only two rods at a given time.


 But you can run trot lines with 50 hooks !!  
I had the same experiance #33 mentioned on the Ohio, he wasn't rude, but he did point out "I thought IN only allowed 3 rods" I told him yes, I agreed, you're right IN does have a 3 rod limit, and KY allows all you want & I'm licensed in all 3, KY,IN and OH. 
Lots of good points made, bottom line on the initial thread started, it _appeared_ to be a violation. Maybe it was, maybe he had 2 kids on board, etc, etc. Take caution, there are people watching, people with zoom lens cameras too.  
Also it was pointed out (poaching) the taking of game via illegal means, more than the 2 rod limit in OH would be illegal, I don't think it would hold much weight with a DNR officer even if you weren't catching any or 'taking" any...and/or catching & C&R I'd bet you'd still get a citation. Then again, keep in mind, you can run several jug lines, limb lines, and trot lines in OH, so 2 rods does seem a little odd. Actually the use of trot lines, limbs lines seems odd to me. If they restrict us to 2 rods, why permit multiple trot lines with 50 hooks ?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Spent some time with a wildlife officer and a lot of time with a park naturalist. 2 rods and reels at any time. Any more, *you are poaching and most officers will cite you for it*. They generate revenue that keeps them employed as well as the programs they eforce the laws for. *Trot lines are illegal on state owned inland lakes*. 6 jugs lines with angler information clearly written on each jug as well as any permits required on hand. 6 tip-ups per angler and 2 rods when on the ice. As far as 2 to 3 hooks per line, multiplying, dividing, whatever. The law is clear. If you choose to break it, you accept the consequences for your actions. If I see you, I will turn you in. The laws apply to me as well as anyone else. I teach my children that wrong is wrong. I will be the example to the best of my ability. 

"Render unto Ceasar that which is Ceasar's, Render unto God that which is God's"

We don't have to agree with laws, but if we go against them, we are hanging ourselves. If the laws fail, funding for the sport gets cut and we lose resources. We are the advocates for our passion. Let's do it right!!!

To all of the members, be true to yourselves and do what you gotta do. If you choose to bend the rules, that is on you. If others choose to enforce, that is on them. 

Good Fishin' and be safe, all!

Okay, I'm done.
Sam


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very good statement. Very well put.
To all of the members, be true to yourselves and do what you gotta do. If you choose to bend the rules, that is on you. If others choose to enforce, that is on them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i have my own thoughts on the regs pertaining to rod limits,jug lines,trotlines,etc.some i agree with,some i don't.and my thought is "let your concience be your guide".i bet there's not one of us on this site who has not commited an infraction of the law,however minor,intentionally or not.i'm not so much in agreement with rod limits,as i am bag and size limits,but they exist.with the more liberal limits on ice fishing,jugs and trotlines,the rod limits seem a little restrictive.i think the jug,and trotline regs are more relaxed because they're used basically for cats,which have no limits on waters where they're permited.
that brings me to a question for wannabit.when did they change the regs on inland waters for trotlines?


> Trot lines are illegal on state owned inland lakes


 i know there have been specific areas of some mwcd lakes set aside for trotlines for years.did they recently change those regs?
just curious,as i haven't read that part of the regs for awhile.i don't trotline,so i just haven't had the need to read them.
but it wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit if they were banned from those lakes.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I leave for a few days and miss all the action. I always thought of myself as legal, but Kim so nicely put me in the light that I am a poacher. I will have to cut off a hook on my rappys as well. I remember the stink with the RCL this spring and the raps never came to mind. Well now that I admitted it I have taken the first step towards healing right?

Scott


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Based on the number of negative response's and the comments contained therein leads me to wonder who  on this site operates a cream with green trim cuddy cabin I/O and doesn't fish close to other boats when trolling five lines.


Sounds like there might be several....The worst thing I ever did was to put about 20 hooks on one line...My buddy had to hold the rod and relase the line just at the right time as I chucked the 2 oz. sinker by hand. We were right out of high school and in the Adirondack mountians in April with no camper, money or food....but we did end up with about 10 lbs of perch fillets  

Remember the golden rule....Shoot first, ask questions later


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Lorain area today and never saw the cream and green.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

As far as my knowledge takes me, (about to the end of this paragraph  ), trot lines have been illegal for some time in Ohio. I know in Illinois they are legal. That's why they are sold in Wal-marts in 25, 50, 100, and 200 hook sets. Of course, out there, they have an entire aisle dedicated to just catfishing. Demographics, I guess...

When was the last time you saw 80 lb test in a Wal-mart out this way?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wannabitaworm, there is a post in "The Lounge" that lists trot line regs. Hope that clears it up.

Donkey, very constructive reply. Does a lot for the topic and the site.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

"Take caution, there are people watching, people with zoom lens cameras too" mr fishohio..............i have been out cat fishing and had a wildlife guy bust some one by me for littering he was across the lake with a nite vision spoting scope watching us ........................jim


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Donkey, You sure sound a lot like "Frosty the snow cone" Are your initials J.S.????
and who are you talkin' to?.....Wannabitawerm????


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ummm....now i am confused....did the donkey get a response pulled?

jackass-------------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Wasn't me.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

since we are being honest, i cheated a few times, by tying 8' of mono to my downrigger ball followed by a stinger spoon. its called a "cheater" and it works, I got the idea from ON ERIE as he is a bad influence , I do not recall if he did or did not twist my arm and make me tie on the cheater, I also do not recall an 8 pound steelie that whacked a blueberry muffin stinger spoon in 20' over 50' 4 miles out of conneaut harbour about 7 pm last september .... if it were not for ON ERIE there would be 1 more steelie in the lake .... it's guys like him that give downriggers a bad name. hehe


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

JV, does OnErie have any more tricks like that that we should not know about?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

It seems to me that some people think that "everybody" on this site will cheat,or bend the rules from time to time.I don't believe that,and I certainly hope it's not true.If the law says only two rods may be used by one individual,then that's what it means.It doesn't say you may use two rods sitting in holders catfishing,and break out another to cast for bluegills or bass.It cleary says ONLY two rods,why is that misunderstood? Sure,a lot of guys believe that just bending the laws just a little don't harm anything.Here's a very common one;Some guys will bring along their wife or girlfriend when they go fishing,and say a particular species they're fishing for the limit is three fish per day,per angler.Well even though she isn't fishing,just because she's there the guy feels like he's entitled to six fish.I actually questioned a guy for that below some dam last winter.He had twice the legal limit of saugeye's that he should have had.His logic was that since his wife had a fishing license they were both entitled to fill out their limits.I'm sure that only means if she was actually fishing herself.Then I received the old standard "you would mind your own business if you knew what was good for you".In closing,I don't believe that everyone on this site knowingly goes against the laws,as a matter of fact,I believe very few do.The one's that say everybody is doing something illegal or has at one time or another,are the one's that are revealing to everybody here who are the sportsmen,and who aren't.Shortdrift,I also fish that area,and I'll keep my eyes open also.I'm thankful as a sportsman that there are people like you that are concerned about the "bad apples",and the negative effects they can have on our future as true sportsmen.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can assure you that donkey and frosty are not one in the same  
if you remember frosty's posts,they were much looooooonger and crazier than donkey's  
remember.....................if anyone knows frosty,i do


----------



## On Erie (Apr 6, 2004)

JV

Thanks for the cudo's Joe, but "it wasn't me" on the sneaker. Never heard of that set up for fishing, but used it once or twice "sneaking" into the house around 3:00am. 

I know there's some fairly dangerous fishermen over here, so before you guys put sugar in my gas tank, please refer to the above.

I do use a slider which is attached to another pole, or a stacker, as most of you guys already do or know about. A slider can go on the same line and will run in the belly of the line. A stacker runs on a second pole. On the slider I usually run it out about 10-12', with 12# line. 

Best trick I have, is fish after 6:00pm EVERY time out. Why go early and see the fishing go south as the sun rises, plus I'm old and hate getting up early. 


You guys want to argue come over to OHF at 18+ and get a dose of politicis.


ALL SPORTSMAN BEWARE OF *****, PETA, ANTI-GUN sign on, AND SUPPORTED BY AMERICAN COMMUNIST PARTY. Don't belive it? Do a search!

good fishing

Stan


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick, You're right now that I think of it...maybe just glimpses of Ol' Jerry...I hope he's doing well...probably pulling his hair out over the election  



On Erie said:


> JV
> 
> Thanks for the cudo's Joe, but "it wasn't me" on the sneaker. Never heard of that set up for fishing, but used it once or twice "sneaking" into the house around 3:00am.
> 
> ...



Note to Daddyo...now THAT'S a sense of humor    Thanks for the laughs Stan....see you guys on the other side.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Setlines, Banklines, Trotlines, and Floatlines

Regulations Governing the Use of Setlines, Banklines, Trotlines, and Floatlines in the Inland Fishing District Setlines or Banklines - Setlines or Banklines may be used to catch turtles and fish. The name and address of the user must be attached to each line. The maximum is 50 lines, each having a single hook. Treble hooks may not be used. The lines must be attached to the shore above water, but not to a boat, dam, dock, pier, pole, rod, or wall. No more than six set or banklines may be used in public waters of the state of Ohio less than 700 surface acres. All lines must be checked once every 24 hours. All lines must be removed after completion of use.

Trotlines - Trotlines must be marked with the name and address of the user. Trotlines must be anchored. Wire or cable may not be used. Not more than three trotlines are permitted in any one body of water in the Inland Fishing District. Not more than 50 hooks per trotline are permitted in any tributary of Lake Erie. Trotlines may not be used within 1,000 feet downstream of any dam. Trotlines may be used only in (1) streams; (2) Mosquito Lake north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys designating the wildlife refuge; (3) Charles Mill Lake north of St. Rt. 430; (4) Clendening Lake east of St. Rt. 799; (5) Seneca Lake south of St. Rt. 147; (6) Tappan Lake above the gas line causeway and St. Rt. 646; (7) Atwood Lake north and east of St. Rt. 542 north at Dellroy; (8) Piedmont Lake in sections 11 and 12 of Kirkwood Township; (9) Wills Creek Lake except in the area directly in front of the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District boat landing; (10) that part of Berlin Lake lying south and west of St. Rt. 225; (11) the inland part of Sandusky Bay commonly called Mud Creek Bay; and (12) the area of Grand Lake St. Marys bounded on the west by Prairie Creek, on the east by Big Chickasaw Creek, and on the north by a line of buoys extending east to west between Big Chickasaw and Prairie creeks. Trotlines may not be set in channels or across the mouths of channels or streams in Grand Lake St. Marys. A special trotline license is required in the Lake Erie Fishing District. This license may be obtained at the Sandusky Fisheries Research Unit, 305 East Shoreline Drive, Sandusky, Ohio 44870 (Phone # 419-625-8062). All trotlines must be checked once every 24 hours.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/fishregs/default.htm


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

JESUS!!!!!!!!! Now I am confused. Can I fish from shore and have 2 rods outs, and 50 bank lines? Thats 52 lines out!!!! or is it 6 lines out in any 1 body of water??

Wait!!!!!!!! You mean to tell me a trot line can have up to 50 hooks per line????? 

So basically at any one time, in Ohio I can have....

1. 50 trot lines with 50 hooks per line= 250 potential fish
2. 2 rods in my hand with a maximum of 3 hooks per line = 6 fish
3. Not to mention I throw a casting net to get gills as bait 5 min before I do the trot line and 2 rod theory = 15 fish (potentially)

271 fish potentially!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now thats what I call some fishing.

And I was worried about fishing with a 3rd rod with 1 hook, or that my shanty doesn't have my name, phone number, birth cirtificate, blood type, hair sample, finger print, mothers maiden name, library card number, gas card number, apartment rental agreement, social security number, fishing licence, hunting license, SSA club membership card, insurance policy number, Visa number, Master card number, American Express number, Diners Club card number, proof that I am an Ameircan Card, last time I ate dinner info, and finally the last time I took crap, all taped and properly displayed on my ice shanty.

I am no longer worried, I will continue to fish as I have done so the past 20 years and if ever confronted about something from law enforcement officials about being in violation of something I had no idea about I will just respond with "I did sleep in a Holdiay Inn Express last night"

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Well you might want to change those gills from the cast net to shad or suckers or your going to catch alot of heat here. Only forage fish man. just thought i would warn you


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, bluegills are illegal ben...next time, for bait, try and get some carp. no one really cares about those! trash fish. I hear bullheads make great bait. whats the difference between a bullhead and a flathead again? owell, they get ate just the same.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I stand corrected.... now where is my gonkulator?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

johnboy, You will catch just as much negative feedaback about bad mouthing carp here, i know from past comments. So i would not recomend it.

The only thing the same about a bullhead and a flat are the tails. I think the names will tell you all you need to know. Bullheas have a fat head. Flatheads have a flat head


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

rustyfish, thanks for advising me on what I should say and shouldn't say, or what I should change about my post, due to I might catch heat. I will consider it next time I decide to post what is on my mind, or when I comment on a contraversial subject. 

FYI, those who know me, know that heat doesn't change what I say.

Further more, the casting net comment was to get my point across. I don't own one, don't care too, and I don't have trot lines and don't care too.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rusty, i hope you realize that my post was made in jest. but thanks, atleast you had the politeness to speak in a civil manner.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i feel a lock coming...lol
come on guy's were all here to learn about fishing, unless your catking (he already know's it all...lol) so why all the bickering ...can't we all just get along


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all, bigjohn513 knows me pretty well, and he is right, I do know it all  I do know this. Some of you guys are starting to really piss off some members on this site with this bickering back and forth about little pityfull crap.I'll send a pm out, and if that does not work, it OFF with your freakin head  .DA KING !!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey ben when was the last time you took a crap?????  i have broke the law a few times and havent known i was doing it for example using a float cushion as a life vest hunting at west branch with a 22lr and fishing with 3 rods when i was 15 years old some were because i did not know and some laws are so hard to find that i did not know about them i cant condemn other peoples actions because i am at fault myself some times but i did stay at a holiday in express last night  .............jim


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

I broke the law on purpose just this past spring. It was March 2 or something like that, when at the last minute my son and I decided to hit Hinckley for some fresh stocked trout. Knowing that my license had expired, I went to the boat house/bait shop and asked to buy one. They told me that they didn't sell them  . I had 3 of the past years licenses in my wallet so I figured I did my best and went fishing anyway. I think there has to be an "Intent" to break the law for it to be illegal and since I "intended" to buy one....I wasn't breaking the law.

Any place that sells bait (unless it's your kid selling nightcrawlers on the side of the road) should be required to sell fishing licenses.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry john boy i should have noticed the senior members title, just thought you were a new guy makeing the same mistake i did.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rusty, it's not a senior title thing, they have gotten on me before, but thanks anyways. I saw what happened to you. hopefully it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I just ment by senior member you know the ropes


----------



## big snapper (Aug 27, 2004)

Now im new here and i dont want to stir up the pot. I know rusty and i know what he is tryin to say, he is just gets upset to easy. I love to fish and i think a man who loves to fish should protect that. But sometimes i think these laws were not made up by men who love to fish. They were made up by non fishing folk who got info from people with PHDs. Now i dont want to make anyone upset, but iv always thought to get your PHD you have to trade a little common sence. So us contry folk are gonna do things the way we have always done things. We are gonna do what we think is right at anygive time. Not what a person in a different place at a different time tells use is right. Its just our way. I think thats what rusty and some of the others are trying to say.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

thats just not right at all


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the last thing I have to say about any of this.I guess what a couple guys here are trying to say is if you're a good old country boy you don't feel that you have to adhere to the same rules the rest of us have to abide by.You need to step back and check yourself,we all (hopefully) pay the same for a fishing and/or hunting license,when you purchase these license's,the rules and regulations come along with them.I don't think the rules state any differences between city folk and country folk! When the law clearly states that you may only troll with 2 rods,and some jerk is out there trolling with 5 rods(by himself),how can anyone on this site defend him? If I see this guy,I will notify the law on my vhf,and follow him wherever he goes and inform the authorities where he's taking out.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shortdrift,i think you caused a short circuit and blew some fuses


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Do we call the state highway patrol when we see people speeding? I have loved ones on the highway.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

I agree with Fishman! Mind your own business!!


----------



## big snapper (Aug 27, 2004)

First of all i would like to thank the fellas in charge for there actions. 

I was not useing that to hide behind. That is just how it is. Where im from lots of people do what they think is best, and worry about the law second.
I would never get mad if the law caught up with me. To tell the truth, there is not much to catch up to. But i cant respect a man who turns me in because he is bored. If i hurt him in some way then he could come tell me and ill turn my self in.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I hate poachers just as much as the next guy. I think when we see something excessive we should turn someone in, like a drunk driver going down the road, but when we see someone speeding its no big deal. If someone had 50 walleyes in their cooler thats excessive, but having 5 rods to just catch fish and not necessarily keep them is a minor offense in my book. But hey, to each is own - do what ya gotta do


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Raker,

This thread has been pretty cival, not a lot of problems, even with all of the differing views.

The act of reporting a game or fish violation is viewed differently by each individual. Some may report the smallest infraction, others only major deviations. I personally would, will and have reported major violations that I felt were not conducted by mistake or unknowingly, but rather a blatant disregard for the law.

*It is my business * and everyones elses also when an individual believes that they are somehow entitled to a different set of standards than all other hunters and fisherman. If a fisherman or hunter is poaching, *it is my business*. They are taking from a public resource that all of us fund. There is no grey area, pretty simple, black and white.

I still contend, as I posted earlier in this thread, that anyone that wants to violate the laws has a right to, it's their personal choice. What they do not have is the right to complain, even a little bit, if a co owner of the resource turns them in for the violations. 

Fishman,

Yes, I have called the highway patrol when witnessing very dangerous drivers on the highways. I've never called for just speeding, but speeding at extremely high speeds and weaving in and out of heavy traffic, you bet. If someone appears to be impared, I call. I don't want the driver or anyone else suffering or ending up dead just because they made a poor decision.

Kim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy, thats basically exactly what I just said. 

This whole post just made me remember the time I made about post about catching smallmouths on gobys - which I didn't know at the time was illlegal and shortdrift replied threateningly and I quote "I would delete this post unless you want it to come back and haunt you". As if deleting the post would make it okay. And what he was threating I wasn't really sure and to be honest I really didn't care, because it was a mistake. I just replied to the topic because I saw shortdrift was out playing cop again, which is fine. I don't mean any offense to you shortdrift, but when I saw this post it just reminding me of the time you butted heads with me.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Lundy I thought my response was civil.

Our society and laws are not black and white as you stated. If this were the case then law enforcement would only write tickets and not warnings. You speed you get a ticket *period.* The person who committed the so called infraction was in a cuddy style boat that could have had more people onboard that were out of site. The boat was rigged properly so this makes the guy a professional poacher. Shortdrift described in detail this persons boat and its riggings, where it launched from, and how many rods they were using yet could not get the registration number??? This person or people could have been from out of state. Maybe they did'nt study the Ohio fishing regs like they should have.(There fault) I would not be so quick to pull the trigger in the situation described. If your not going to mind your own business then try asking the guy if he knew he was in the wrong. I would have walked the fence.

Raker


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Raker,

You make some good points.

I was speaking in general terms, not specific to this particular event. I have no first hand knowledge of the account Shortdrift described and as such can't render any judgement personally.

Kim


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We are the caretakers of our resourses, hunting and fishing. The law can only be in limited places, it is up to us to turn in infractions, and theft of our fish and wild game.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Go back and read the post from the beginning. As I stated, I gave a lot of thought as to whether or not to report violations such as this. As fisherman1 also stated, there was only one person getting out of the boat after it was pulled. I decided that I would report violations such as this after I got home and really thought about how he was cheating all of us who are sportsman and not those that feel they only have to obey the laws they choose for various reasons. I don't play cop or try to find violations and read things into other's posts to have something to say. I hope I covered all the bases regarding the many comments and assumptions made without reviewing in detail what was said.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Shortdrift wrote:



> I don't play cop or try to find violations and read things into other's posts to have something to say.


If you don't want replies then why post. I stated my opinion based on your firsthand description of what you saw. You did not like what I said so now you tell me not to post. All I did was give my perspective on what I would have done in your shoes. Just beacuse my views differ from yours I am wrong or made out to be a poacher. This is silly.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok...this thread has run its course....closed!


----------

